# Water forcing its way around windows/window frame?



## frankfontana (Feb 8, 2015)

I have an interesting leak situation in my kids' playroom.

The house was built in 1938 and has the original single-pane metal frame windows.

When it rains, water seems to seep in around the metal frame either next to the window or underneath the frame.

I've attached 3 photos:
* _Window Leak 1.jpg_ and _Window Leak 2.jpg_ both show a bit of water having pooled on the inside of the windows this morning following a moderate rain.  This happens in 5 or 6 other places on the windows as well and the paint is bubbling a bit where the water comes in
* _Window Leak Outside 1.jpg_ shows what the window looks like from the outside

Any ideas on the best way to fix this?

Thank you!

Frank


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 8, 2015)

In the short term, you need to stop the seepage. With a non-rainy day, you can caulk the entire outside perimeter of the windows using GE 5000.  This is a water proofing sealant which is extremely good.

http://www.zoro.com/i/G0003482/?utm...hopping_Feed&gclid=CPq_xo6f08MCFRFafgodAKMAow

If you can use a razor to remove the loose caulking you already have, it will improve your results.

You can also use a product (available at WALMART) called "Through the Roof" which can be applied even in wet conditions.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/21153609?...72372872&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=60820317326&veh=sem

Good luck!


----------



## frankfontana (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks CallMeVilla!

You mention "in the short term", is the caulking you suggest (the GE5000) the long term solution that you would use as well?

Thanks for your help!

Frank


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 8, 2015)

all caulk is subject to maintenance.  You need to stop the water now before it gets into your framing and the wall.  if you caulk the frame where the glass is set into it, you will stop intrusion at that point.  Your seepage might also be where the sash hits the window stool.  caulking that will top water too ... but you will not be able to open the window without cutting the caulk later.  depending on where the seepage originates, you might have to wait until the Winter weather is behind you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Is the window an operational widow? And can you post a pic of the top of the window?


----------



## frankfontana (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I'll post a pic of the whole window tomorrow (too dark right now).  The windows are fixed, non-operational.  There is a set of panes that swings open but the areas where the water is seeping through are just fixed panes of glass and don't move up/down or swing in/out.

Based on what CallMeVilla said, I probably need to caulk both where the bottom of the metal window frame is set into the exterior stucco and where the window glass is set into the metal frame.

It doesn't look like there is any caulk where the metal window frame is set into the exterior stucco, do I need to remove the paint before caulking or just rough it up with a wire brush a bit and then caulk and repaint?

Thanks for helping a new diy guy. 

Frank


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 9, 2015)

Any chance that this is condensation on the cold metal?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2015)

The moisture in warm air will condence when it come close to to the cold window.


----------



## frankfontana (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting idea about the condensation, but I don't think this is the case.  It only happens when it's raining hard; never when it's cold but not raining.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2015)

frankfontana said:


> Interesting idea about the condensation, but I don't think this is the case.  It only happens when it's raining hard; never when it's cold but not raining.



Good point unless you have more moisture in the house on wet days.


----------

